# tested the new Echo 3wt



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I recently purchased an Echo Carbon 6'6" 4pc 3wt. 
Tried it a couple times and love the way it casts, but no fish to really test it.
Today I decided to try Adam Lake to see if the stocked trout would bite. When I git there the banks were lined with people, so I decided to try the hole below the spillway to see if I could catch a bluegill.
#12 green weenie and a slow drift along the edge of the water coming into the hole, but no bluegill. 

Did catch four trout, though.









Guess the recent high water was enough for them to make their escape over the dam. 
Luckily I had a fish basket in the back of my truck, so my family can have a nice dinner tomorrow evening while it snows.

The Echo rod did it's part well! I'm really fond of this little rod so far!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Very nice Wabi. I don't think I have heard a bad word about the echo carbon rods.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice way to break in the new rod. And the never failing(well, almost, it failed me today) green weenie strikes again!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Someone needs to post a step by step recipe for the green weenie... or else.


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm also a big fan of the green weenie









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I love the green weenie, also. It has more "refined" forms, too. Like a rock worm larva, maybe add some rubber legs, add a little flash, etc... Who was the famous fly fisherman (Lefty Kreh?) that said "If it ain't chartreuse it ain't no use."

As for the rod, sounds like a sweet setup. I want to get my hands on an Echo Carbon 2wt soon.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

Took the Echo Carbon back Sunday morning and had my limit of trout (5) in about 20 minutes. This little rod is sweet! Roll casts are easy and I get surprising distance with such a short rod. 
Even managed to catch one bluegill!


----------

